# Another Lignum Vitae project...



## vallealbert (Feb 15, 2011)

Some of you ask me to show off more of my work.  I made this Lignum Vitae table six years ago and it was my first high end project.  I had almost 50 pictures of this piece, but I lost most of them when my PC die (I really hate viruses!!!!!!!)...these photos are not the best ones to appreciate details, but I hope you like it.  Thanks for stopping by...  Alexander


----------



## vallealbert (Feb 15, 2011)

My next photos will be pens ones...promise!!:biggrin:


----------



## randywa (Feb 15, 2011)

That's a true piece of art. If you don't mind me asking, what is the inlay made of? I can't even imagine the patience that took to build.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cbatzi01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow.  That is amazing!  Thanks for sharing!

-Chris


----------



## vallealbert (Feb 15, 2011)

Randy, the table top inlay has the following woods:
-West Indian Satinwood
-Bullet wood
-Cobana Negra (no English name)
-Fustic
-Ortegón (no English name)

Thanks for asking.


----------



## David Keller (Feb 15, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Boss302 (Feb 15, 2011)

Very cool--excellent work!


----------



## Rounder (Feb 16, 2011)

Where do you get your lignum vitae at? I know this is some very hard wood (used in some bearings for ships) but really like the looks of the tight grain. I think it would make some beautiful pens.


----------



## creativewriting (Feb 16, 2011)

Holy Crap!!!!!  That is some serious skill!


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome table!  Incredible craftsmanship!



Rounder said:


> Where do you get your lignum vitae at? I know this is some very hard wood (used in some bearings for ships) but really like the looks of the tight grain. I think it would make some beautiful pens.



I have a bunch of pen blanks if your'e interested.  PM on the way.


----------



## paps (Feb 16, 2011)

Outstanding piece...the other one too!  If I had the skills to do that kind of work, I'd still be out of luck because I wouldn't have the patients.


----------



## pensbydesign (Feb 16, 2011)

very nice how heavy is it,must way a ton, beautiful work


----------



## vallealbert (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you very much for your comments.   Randy I got several Lignum Vitae logs...some of them 24" wide.  I live in Puerto Rico and Lignum vitae is very common is dry weather areas of the island (South).  About the weight of the table, no idea, but when I had to carry it I always detached the table top from the base...of course, between two persons, not alone....  Many thanks for asking.


----------



## Runge (Apr 6, 2011)

vallealbert said:


> Randy, the table top inlay has the following woods:
> 
> -West Indian Satinwood
> -Bullet wood
> ...



Here's my best guess at the proper translation of these names (from Smithsonian/ National Museum of Natural History database)


* Maclura tinctoria (L.) D. Don ex Steud. ssp. tinctoria * 
*Common Names*: Bois jaune (Haiti), Escambrón de madera (Puerto Rico), Fustete (Cuba), Fustete (Dominican Republic), Fustic (Dominican Republic), Mora (Cuba), Mora (Dominican Republic), Mora (Puerto Rico), Mora de loma (Cuba), Mora del país (Cuba), Mora espinosa (Cuba), Mora macho (Dominican Republic), Moral amarillo (Cuba), Morera de Cuba (Cuba), Morilla (Cuba), Palo amarillo (Dominican Republic), Palo de mora (Dominican Republic), Palo de mora (Puerto Rico), 

*Coccoloba pubescens L.    * (Syst. Nat. ed. 10, 1007. 1759.)
*Localities*: *West Indies* (endemic), *Lesser Antilles *(native) [Antigua, Barbados, Barbuda, Dominica, Maria Galante,Martinique, Monserrat, Nevis, St. Lucia, ],  *Greater Antilles*  [ Cuba (exotic), Hispaniola (native)[ Beata, Dominican Republic,  Haiti,], Puerto Rico (native)[], ], North America (exotic: FL),   
*Common Names*: Gamelle (Haiti), Hojancha (Dominican Republic), Magne la mer (Haiti), Moralón (Puerto Rico), Oreja de burro (Dominican Republic), Oreja de elefante (Cuba), Raisin grandes feuilles (Haiti), 

*Manilkara bidentata (A. DC.) A. Chev. ssp. surinamensis (Miq.) T.D. Penn.  * (Fl. Neotrop. Monogr. 52: 61. 1990.)
*Localities*: West Indies (native), Lesser Antilles  (native) [],  Greater Antilles [ Hispaniola (native)[ Dominican  Republic, Haiti,], Puerto Rico (native)[], Virgin Islands (native)  ( St. John, St. Thomas, Tortola, )], South America (native),   
*Common Names*: Ácana (Dominican Republic), Balatá (Dominican Republic), Sapotille (Haiti), Sapotillo (Dominican Republic), 

* Zanthoxylum flavum Vahl     * 
*Common Names*: Aceitillo (Cuba), Aceitillo (Puerto Rico), Alexander (L. Antilles), Ayúa baría (Cuba), Ayúa varía (Cuba), Ayuda varía (Cuba), Bois noyer (L. Antilles), Cerillo (Cuba), Espinilla (Dominican Republic), Espinillo (Dominican Republic), Jamaican satinwood (Jamaica), Jobillo (Cuba), Misimieu (Haiti), Musimieu (Haiti), Mussimieu (Haiti), Noyer (L. Antilles), Satin-wood (Bahamas), Uña de gato (Dominican Republic), Yellow sandalwood (L. Antilles), Yellow sanders (L. Antilles), Yellow-wood (Bahamas), 

 *Stahlia monosperma (Tul.) Urb. *  (Symb. Antill. 2: 285. 1900.)
*Localities*: West Indies (endemic),  Greater Antilles [  Hispaniola (native)[ Dominican Republic,], Puerto Rico (native)[  Magueyes, Vieques], ],   
*Common Names*: Caobanilla (Dominican Republic), Cóbana (Puerto Rico), Cóbana negra (Puerto Rico), Polisandro (Puerto Rico),


----------



## vallealbert (Apr 6, 2011)

Runge said:


> vallealbert said:
> 
> 
> > Randy, the table top inlay has the following woods:
> ...



			 		  		 		 			 			Thanks for the information....I sent you a PM.  Take care and glad to see you at IAP...


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 6, 2011)

wow your attention to detail is amazing!!!


----------



## Runge (Apr 6, 2011)

... or possibly ...

*Pictetia aculeata (Vahl) Urb. *  (Symb. Antill. 2: 294. 1900.)
*Localities*: West Indies (endemic),  Greater Antilles [  Hispaniola (native)[ Dominican Republic, Haiti,], Puerto Rico (native)[  Culebra, Vieques], Virgin Islands (native)  (Anegada, Guana Islands, Jost van Dyke, St. Croix, St. John, St. Thomas,  Tortola, Virgin Gorda )],   
*Common Names*: Galle-galle (Haiti), Tachuela (Dominican Republic), Tachuelo (Dominican Republic), Tachuelo (Puerto Rico), 

*Coccoloba swartzii Meisn. f. swartzii * (in A.L.P.P. de Candolle, Prodr. 14(1): 159. 1856.)
*Localities*: West Indies (endemic), Lesser Antilles  (native) [],  Greater Antilles [Jamaica (native), Cuba (native),  Hispaniola (native)[ Dominican Republic,], Puerto Rico (native)[],  Virgin Islands (native)  (Anegada, Guana Islands, Jost van Dyke, St. Croix, St. John, St. Thomas,  Tortola, Virgin Gorda )], Bahamas (native),   
*Common Names*: Ortegón (Puerto Rico), Tie-tongue (Bahamas), Uvillón (Cuba),


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## bitshird (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic inlay/marquetry your work is incredible.


----------



## Padre (Apr 6, 2011)

That is an incredible piece of art! Thank you for sharing it with us.  Wow.


----------

